# Looking For SEO Job in China



## intentlabs (Apr 23, 2010)

CURRICULAM VITAE

CHIRAG R. SHAH
G-501 SATEJ APPT,
OPP AUDA SPORTS CLUB
THALTEJ – 380054.
AHMEDABAD.
INDIA
crshah111 at gmail dot com


CAREER OBJECTIVE:

To work with a company where I can achieve my future goals.

ACADEMIC QUALIFICATION :

•	B.B.A (Bachelor of Business Administration) with Specialization in Marketing from Saurashtra University in academic year 2000 with 59%.

•	L.L.B from Saurashtra University as an External.

•	MBA Currently Pursuing from Symbiosys (Distance Learning)

COMPUTER PROFICENCY:

•	N I I T’S Short-term Computer course (BASICS & MS –OFFICE).
•	BOSTON’S Short-term Computer Course.


PERSONAL PROFILE:

Gender: Male.
Date of Birth: 12th January 1981.
Marital Status: Married
Contact Numbers:	Mob +91 9998188082, 9327612663
Nationality: Indian.
Languages Known:	Hindi, English, Gujarati.


PROJECTS UNDERGONE DURING B.B.A :

1)	RUSHABH YARNS AT ABU ROAD IN MARKETING MANAGEMENT.
2)	PERSONAL PROJECT REPORT ON ICE-CREAM INDUSTRIES.
3)	A PROJECT REPORT ON BEARING INDUSTRIES.



WORK EXPERIENCE:

•	Marketing Experience of 1.5 Years in Readymade Garments.
•	Accurate Billing Services Pvt Ltd (KPO) As a Team Leader for USA Diagnostic Laboratory Project ( Billing and Coding on Orchard Software for Laboratory Information System ) 1.5 year.





• Axus Info-Serve as a Team Leader. An US Healthcare Billing Company (Billing, Payment Posting for Physiotherapy, Podiatric, Surgeon on Medics-Elite software since last 1.5 year.)
•	Currently working with Intentlabs as a SEO Project Manager since last 8 Months (Submission like Directories, Press Release, Article, Blogs etc) Also handling E-mail Marketing for Overseas Client, Chat Support and follow up on the same.


SOFTWARE & PROJECT DETAIL:-

1)	MYSIS TIGER software for Internal Medicine Billing and Payment Posting. (Fedora Solution Pvt Ltd.)
2)	ORCHARD LABORATORY INFORMATION SYSTEM software for Laboratory Billing and Payment Posting. (Accurate Billing Services Pvt Ltd.)

RESPONSIBILITY:-

As a Team Leader since last 1.2 year I am responsible for following area:-

1)	Downloading the Files from FTP Server and allocation to Team Members.
2)	To Ensure Proper work being allocated to team members
3)	To Ensure Quality Checking.
4)	Response to Query Solving.
5)	Taking out Reports Analytics, Bing and Yahoo.
6)	End of the Day Proper Reconciliation of various Reports.
7)	Conducting Team Member Meeting at the end of the Day.
8)	Conciliation of various reports at the end of week.
9)	Client Meeting on every Month End.
10)	Meeting Minutes.
11)	Training
12)	Events Management in organization for employee moral and development.
13)	Submission like Article, Press Release, Advertisement and Forum to various sites.
14)	Social Media Optimization (Linkedin, Twitter, Facebook, Digg, Reditt, Typepad, Blogs, Digg, And Many more.)


SKILLS :

Organizational Skill, Management Skills and Hard working with Enthusiasm.


MY MOTTO:

To fulfill all of my Dreams should come true.


HOBBIES:

Traveling, Developing Relationships, Listening music, To Enjoy all the Moments of life.


----------



## Martin Wee (Apr 24, 2010)

PM sent


----------

